# Summer Project: Stocking a 120g



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Some of you might remember me saying I will inherit a "20 High" from my friend back home. Well, I just received the exact dimensions today and it is *bleep*ing 123.4 gallons according to firsttankguide.net O_O what do I do with that kind of space?? I was thinking goldfish, but my town is too warm for them =\ our temp is always between 25-27C (77-80F), or 22 (72F) if we're really lucky. I don't think I can invest on a chiller either  it needs to be as low budget of a project as possible. I can't pack my test kit unfortunately (if you have an idea how let me know) so I would probably bring one of those dip-stick test strips. Not sure how accurate they are so can't really say how hard or how soft my water is. I also need to do gH-kH test... But I probably can't. Again because I don't know how to pack my test kit through a 17-hour flight. I do assume my water will be on the softer side though, being in Asia and whatnot. 

Aaanyway. I still plan to do a planted tank, and I prefer to cycle the tank before the fish arrives. I have limited access to frozen and live food back home so a fish that is okay with just pellets would be awesome. Suggestions?


----------



## collinskev (Feb 20, 2016)

Would you be interested in having it as a large community tank, or as a species tank with a few larger fish such as oscars?

Two really different options, and it's whatever you want to do :lol:


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm not a community tank person tbh but I'm open to any suggestions. Oscars sound like a great idea though


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

if you really wanted to goldfish you could!
I know alot of people who heat their goldfish tanks to 78-80F. And their fish thrive.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Is it fair though  I mean, I haven't read anything yet about goldfish so I only know the basics, but I always read the highest temp they can tolerate is 76ish. Isn't putting them in a 78-80 water kinda like putting a Betta in a 72-74 water? That's about my only concern.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

well I think it's up to you. I personally keep my two fancy goldfish at 74F now and they are much more colorful and healthy. So a little on the warmer side for goldfish.

You could research and then make your choice either way isn't really cruel.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Random question: how long does it take for a Goldie to outgrow a 20 long? I really want a goldfish, but I don't have they proper tank for it. ;-;


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

A 20 gallon is fine for a FANCY goldie it's whole life but it's the bare minimum! Double filtration is very important. Goldfish grow very quickly I got mine early last year and the smallest one is 6 inches the bigger one is coming onto 8. They are in a 55 gallon.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I wouldn't have room for double filtration, because my hood won't work. I can go QuietFlow 30.... 


Bare bottoms? Or no? I might have to talk my mom into a 30 for a Goldie.

Edit: Reasarch Time!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> Random question: how long does it take for a Goldie to outgrow a 20 long? I really want a goldfish, but I don't have they proper tank for it. ;-;


"Fast" is about the best answer I can give you. I don't recommend keeping fish that will later grow larger in a smaller tank when they're small and then upgrade later. First off there's the stunting thing, and second off the farther in the future a plan goes, the more likely will life alter it. Maybe you broke your phone and definitely need it fixed ASAP. Maybe your favorite band comes to town and the cheapest ticket is $200. Point is: it's just safer to get a bigger tank from the get-go. 

Oh and guess what folks, my tank is too small for a fancy goldie. The dimensions are 100 x 80 x 60 (cm) while goldies need 120 x 45 x 45. Not enough horizontal swimming space. Soooo close ><


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

aw dang it!

But yes bare bottom works best in my opinion I have done both gravel and sand and barebotom. I would recommend either a little bit of sand or a bare bottom tank. If you have any more questions thatfishthough you can PM me!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Lilnaugrim pointed out to me before that the egg shaped goldish need warmer water to help with digestion so your temp ranges should be fine.
Personally with a 120g I'd get a danoids(s), love those!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Danoids? I Googled them and nothing came up? :0 

... Gee, I do like Black Moors. Tough choice.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Datnoids. They're on my wish list too. Or, get a pair of Polleni.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ah! Gotcha!

I don't know how I feel about keeping endangered species tbh. Especially when the reason why they become endangered in the first place is because people are capturing them to be kept in aquariums. But thanks for introducing me to these cool guys


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Olivia27 said:


> Danoids? I Googled them and nothing came up? :0
> 
> ... Gee, I do like Black Moors. Tough choice.


Sorry typo fun.. datnoid









Ooo or saltwater tank and get a marine betta! (not related to the betta spelndens)


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I Googled them a while back! Eeep! I know nothing about saltwater though what if I kill everything ><


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can cool a tank by letting a fan blow a breeze across the surface. Trust me, Gary repositioned the fan so it blew on Harry and Arlo's tanks and it dropped them 10 degrees in three hours. Luckily I have a habit of glancing at the digital thermometers as I walk by. Couldn't figure how the heck they went from 80-70 so fast and blamed the heaters. But two malfunctioning at the same time? :dunno:


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Really? A fan? That's it? Can I ask what's your room temp? Gee I think I'm leaning towards goldfish now. How many can I have in a 120? I'm thinking 3?


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Depends if it's a single tail or the double tail (fancy ones). I imagine that 6 fancies would do quite well in there, or 4 single tails - that light be better moved into a pond.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I read that common goldfish is more of a pond fish than an aquarium fish? But I do have two ponds  The smaller one holds about 10 younger kois (5-year-olds) and the bigger one has 15-20 nine or ten-year olds. My dad's been looking to add more to the smaller pond. Gee. What about a common goldfish in our pond and a couple fancies in my 120?

Ooor: attempt a sorority with only 7-9 girls just because I'm a paranoid. Gives me more excuse to buy a boat load of plants too LOL


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

well if you wanted to you could do like 3 common goldfish I believe the rule is 40 gallons per fish.

For fancies I used to follow the rule 20 gallons for the fish 10 for the second but then I found out the tank looked a little crammed so I prefer 1 fancy needs 20 gallons. So if you have a 120 gallon you could go for about 5-6. I personally think less goldfish is better though. Under stocking is how I do it that way if I can't do a water change it isn't as harmful.

I would personally tell you to do goldfish! They are actually in my experience more personable than bettas.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd get a sorority. >3 It'd be hard to see them, but they'd be happy.


(This way, you could get more foster girls.. And keep them. XD)


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh gee what to do LOL 

Goldfish pro: easy fish, parents can care for them while I'm in school 
Goldfish con: they're notorious for eating plants? Can't have a jungle
Sorority pro: I can have a jungle. I also have a breeder I've been working with so can get them for cheap. Oh and of course: no worries about temperature 
Sorority con: volatile environment. I would be nervous to leave them while I'm in school. Don't know how to ship fish from Indo either so can't resell by the end of summer =\


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

The sorority should be fine. Tell parents to just watch for rips/tears, and do a head count daily.


----------

